# Do your kids wear bike helmets?



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I see kids biking all over our neighborhood and I don't see any of them wearing bike helmets. Like today, there were 9 or 10 kids besides mine out riding their bikes, ranging from age 3 to 10 and only mine had helmets on. So I'm just curious, is this typical? Do kids around you wear helmets?


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I voted, yes - all the time. They are 4.5 years and 2 years so it's training wheels and a tricycle but it's important to us. A few years ago I had a bad mountain-biking accident which included some broken bones, stitches, and a broken tooth. But no head injuries because I was wearing a helmet. It's just second nature to us and they see their parents wearing them so they don't question it. Ds has asked about other kids though and has told a few people that it's not safe


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Well, in our state, it's law that they wear helmets until they are 14.

Every kid in our neighborhood wears them for riding bikes or scooters. It's just the norm. I got my kids started with wearing when they were riding trikes - not because I think trikes are that dangerous (they ride trikes at daycare without them), but because I need them to associate bikes/trikes with helmets. OK and we live on a hill that could lead to some pretty high speeds. We haven't actually moved on to bikes yet, but will next summer for ds, and he'll just accept it as the norm.


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, even in the grass in the backyard, even on a trike. I feel helmets are as important as car seats.

And what really drives me nuts..... seeing parents with toddlers on a kid seat on their bike and the kid is wearing a helmet, but the parent isn't. OR the parents are riding next to the kids w/no helmet. What is the kid supposed to do when you're brain damaged, in a coma or dead? I just don't get it.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I put rarely. I could say, "We never used them and we're fine!" but I know that's a bs excuse. My cousin used to bike and THANK GOD he had a helmet on when some dingbat woman DROVE INTO HIM.

Mine actually rarely ride their bikes, hence the rare use of their helmets. When we ride on the road helmets are mandatory. When we go from the door to the mailbox, I'm not worried. And they don't ride without me walking with them.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I will admit that until recently helmet use wasn't a 100% of the time thing. Not that I didn't want DD1 wearing one, but that it would get stuck somewhere and after searching for it for a while I would give up and we'd go on a walk without one. This summer in my town, a teen died while skateboarding to work. the witnesses said she was just riding down the street, she lost her balance, fell and hit her head, her parents pulled her off life support a couple days later.







Now if DD1 has to wear her helmet or she is not allowed to ride her bike. Since the rule has been in place, she makes sure that her helmet is placed by her bike.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

It's the law here for kids 12 and under but it is the rare neighborhood kid who wears one. Sometimes, ds' helmet doesn't get on during a brief driveway interlude but if we are going someplace, around the block, to the store, he wears it. I did not make him wear one for his trike (low to the ground, cautious rider, didn't ride with other kids, not the law).


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

It is the law here. They wear their helmets each and every time.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

I voted yes, all the time. But of course I have some exceptions.

We all wear helmets on bikes, all the time, outside our garden (yard). It's the law for everybody here & I won't risk the $120 per person fine. Besides, it's just sensible with the way some people drive cars.

The kids also have to wear helmets when they ride scooters outside the yard, but not inside the yard on the little patch of cement we have under the pergola. THey don't have to wear helmets inside the yard when they ride bikes, except when they are using the bike jump. I do insist that they put a helmet on then, because there is the possibility that they could fly off the bike & into the rock borders of the garden beds or a fence post.

eta: my kids also do a lot of things that others might consider crazy & unsafe- like jumping off waterfalls into creeks & swimming in huge deep rivers, & boogie boarding in the ocean on a rough day, & rock climbing (bouldering) 3 meters above the ground without ropes, & hiking through the bush in snake country, & being caught out in a thunderstorm on a mountain peak (that scared me too, tbh, but I had to go with the moment & be brave, you know? No point in the kids being freaked out too...)


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

My kids ALWAYS wear them. About a month ago the kids and I went for a bike ride and DS (4) got going too fast, lost control and went over his handlebars. We ended up in the ER with just a knocked out tooth no other lasting injurys. His helmet saved his head. I try not to think about what would have happened if he hadn't been wearing it. *I* on the other hand don't have one and need to get one asap because we are that family with all the kids wearing a helmet - including my 23 mo in the bike trailer - with the parents not wearing them.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I put yes, but not all the time.
My son is 4.5 and rides a bike without training wheels. He rides it everywhere around here all the time, and he also has a scooter and a skateboard. He is supposed to wear his helmet on his bike but he doesn't always remember, and I don't really enforce it that much. There are no cars in our little neighborhood so there's only the chance of him falling. He doesn't have to wear his helmet on his scooter. He does have to on his skateboard because he's really bad at it. But he hardly ever uses it (probably because he's really bad at it).
I'd say all of the kids around here ride helmets some or all of the time when they ride bikes. I've never seen one wear one on a tricycle (and definitely will not make my toddler wear one on his trike)! Also, I don't wear a helmet myself unless I'm riding in the street.


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

anyone have any tips on getting your child to wear one? My son says it's too tight when it's on correctly so he will either wear it all loose and unsafe or not at all. He only has a scooter and I don't really see any reason for a helmet with a scooter...but I really want him to get used to a helmet when he starts riding a bike.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

where we live (Australia) it is the law for everyone to wear helmets (adults and children) at all times (I guess its okay in your own backyard).
Its pretty rare to see anyone, child or adult without a helmet. and I agree, so I just flat out got DD to wear her helmet at all times, just so its a kind of unquestioned habit, like seat belts. coz I know my DD, and if there was any chance of it being even the slightest bit optional, then she'd push it too much, and I'm not up for the headache of trying to convince her to wear it when she is on the street.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Ah yes, skateboards...

DS had to wear a helmet at first when he started riding (again on the same little patch of cement in our yard), but now that he has a lot of control I don't require it at home. If he starts skating half pipes & parks & such, I will no doubt feel differently.

My DD always wears a helmet when she has her horse riding lessons, but I think that is a liability thing. In all honesty, the worst riding accidents I have seen could not have been prevented with helmets.

I hope that my kids realise that I ask that they take safety precautions because they are inexperienced at an activity, not as a matter of course. I dunno, maybe that is mad, but I don't want to limit their experiences in the name of my mental comfort zone.... it is a tricky thing, I think. Many will disagree with me, I am sure....

When I rock climb, I don't wear a helmet, but I should given the loose rock around here......


----------



## LotusBirthMama (Jun 25, 2005)

Its my unbendable rule. I have worked with brain injured individuals, some of them kids who had bike accidents, and am not taking a chance.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

My children both wear bike helmets *EVERY TIME* they ride their bikes, though at twelve, my son has started to balk at it lately. None of the other children in our town wear bike helmets after about age 5 even though it's the law here, too.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl* 
anyone have any tips on getting your child to wear one? My son says it's too tight when it's on correctly so he will either wear it all loose and unsafe or not at all. He only has a scooter and I don't really see any reason for a helmet with a scooter...but I really want him to get used to a helmet when he starts riding a bike.

My crew wear helmets every time they ride their bikes/scooters. They can have an accident and hit their head just the same on a scooter as a bike.

As far as tips.....they don't ride without a helmet. Period. It is no different than the seatbelt in the car for us. If they choose to 'forget,' they loose their bike for one week. It is hung on a hook in the shed and they are not allowed to ride at all.

My crew have always had to wear a helmet though from the beginning of anything wheeled. They don't even question it much. The oldest has a few times and 'forgot' a few times last summer, but we have had zero issues this year.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl* 
anyone have any tips on getting your child to wear one? My son says it's too tight when it's on correctly so he will either wear it all loose and unsafe or not at all. He only has a scooter and I don't really see any reason for a helmet with a scooter...but I really want him to get used to a helmet when he starts riding a bike.

We made it a non-negotiable like holding hands when crossing the street with our little one. he has had his trike for nearly 2 years and he won't even get on it without the helmet it is so routine for him.

If your son won't wear it properly then he doesn't get to ride the scooter.


----------



## mamabebe (Mar 28, 2007)

I voted for all the time because although we don't have kids old enough to ride bikes yet, when we do they'll wear a helmet all the time for bikes. For skateboarding, it'll be pads and helmets. Better to look like a dork than have brain damage or break a joint. Broken joints are so painful for a long time.

I was hit by a car as a teenager when I was riding my bike home. My bike went 12 feet and I went another 10. It knocked me out for a few minutes and if not for the helmet, I would've been seriously injured.

If the helmet doesn't feel comfortable, than even though it looks right, it might be sized wrong. It should move a tiny bit when you adjust it with your hands, but not move when you shake your head.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

My kids always wear helmets when they are biking (and if friends come over to our house they must also wear a helmet).

They also wear them on scooters and skates.

There is very little problem w/enforcing the rule so far because it is just THE RULE and they know there is no getting around it. They are, in fact, surprised and concerned when they see people *not* wearing helmets.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Yes, all the time even though she's still riding a trike that daddy has to push. The reason: in my town there is a law that requires children on any bike (even a trike!) to wear a helmut or you could be given a fine. Since the helmut is cheaper than the fine, we went out and bought one. I figure at the very least, it'll get her used to it. (My town is kind of going crazy with the behavior changing rules!)


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabohl* 
anyone have any tips on getting your child to wear one? My son says it's too tight when it's on correctly so he will either wear it all loose and unsafe or not at all. He only has a scooter and I don't really see any reason for a helmet with a scooter...but I really want him to get used to a helmet when he starts riding a bike.

No helmet = no riding. Period. Every time.

Get one that fits fairly tightly on the head, and then put it on so that there's a finger's width under his chin. The ones that have a V strap (so the straps to the front of the ear and behind the ear, and then come together) generally fit better and are more stable than the other ones.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

All of the time or they may not ride their bikes.


----------



## Mary-Beth (Nov 20, 2001)

Yes all the time.
My dh is a triathlete and spends a great deal of time on his bike.
He has crashed and actually cracked his helmet. If he didn't have it on it would have been fatal.
The fall happened at a low speed, near home. Not going 25-30mph on a ride somewhere.
The kids wear it because we insist on this and they see us follow this rule as well.


----------



## forthebest (Jun 19, 2006)

Totally yes! My ds had to go to ER for stitches on his chin when he had a very nasty fall off his bike, I wished I had got him the full-face helmet like I was going to but at least he had on a regular helmet, which saved his head. The bike he had was a suspension bike and it just springed him off, I felt really bad. A helmet is an absolute must for on the road.


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

I am very anal about the helmet thing. Even in the yard, even on a trike. Don't want to wear it? That's just fine sweetie. You don't have to. But you can't get on the bike.
I equate riding the bike without the helmet to riding in the car without the carseat. It's not an option. Ever. It has nothing to do with the law or with getting a fine. It's that I've heard too many bike crash horror stories from people that I personally know. She also has to wear her helmet when she's on the horse, even if the horse is tied up and not moving. Don't like the helmet? Fine. Stay away from the horse.


----------



## peilover010202 (Nov 1, 2005)

dh is a triathlete, so it's been very important for us to lead by example and start early. dh and I only ride with our helmets and ds1 started wearing his helmet at 12mos (when I read that their neck muscles are strong enough to support a helmet for short periods.) ds1 knows no helmet = no riding. There is no option. ds2 is now 12mos old, so we've been slowly getting him acclimated (which has been more difficult!







)

And, only recently have any of the neighbor kids starting wearing them (told their mom they wanted a "cool" helmet like ds1's!) But, there are many more that don't.


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

MY DS has to wear a bike helmet at all times. I live in Washington and they can actually ticket you if your child is not wearing a helmet. It's a state law.

My DH was pulled over yesterday because my niece had no helmet on (it was forgotten at home) and was given a warning about the helmet law.

Plus, my DS is a clumsy and he usually falls off his bike at least once while riding it.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Up till now, no helmet. DD has a trike. She has one. We don't make her wear it. She tried it a few times and had a hard time with it, the thing really effected her balance and vision.

I do not know how I will feel about it as she grows and gets going faster on a bigger bike.

My sister had a major head injury from an auto accident in her 20's. I remember talking to the doctor with my Mom and us getting into the subject of helmets. You know what he said? The only thing helmets do is keep your head/face looking good. It does absolutely nothing to prevent damage to your brain. I was really struck by that statement.

I'm not saying there is anything wrong with making it a rule. I do think that it is worth it to save a person from stitches and things like a crack on the head from a rock during a fall.


----------



## MilkbarMom (Mar 28, 2003)

My girls wear them for every activity that involves wheels (bike, scooter, etc) and on horses.

For those moms that said the helmets did not fit good, I have to stress, a GOOD helmet makes all the difference. Get one that adjusts to fit the head, it usually had a little dial in the back or it squeezes tighter. The helmet shoudl fit snugly without the straps even on yet, that way it does not shift while they are riding. It shoudl also come down on the forehead, not be worn high up like a baseball cap. And always make sure the strap is on to keep the helmet on.


----------



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

I voted yes 100% of the time. DH is a retired professional racing cyclist, so after my share of witnessing life-threatening crashes, I made a mental note to alwasy have my dc wear one. We've made it pretty simple-if you're on the bike,scooter,skates,etc..your head is protected. Period. I must say it PmeOff when I see pro. cyclists not wearing them. Yes, I know it's not a certainty that they will keep you alive, but they will help, ecspecially at the speed our DC go.

mp


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbieB* 
I remember talking to the doctor with my Mom and us getting into the subject of helmets. You know what he said? The only thing helmets do is keep your head/face looking good. It does absolutely nothing to prevent damage to your brain. I was really struck by that statement.


I am so sorry to burst your bubble, but I do believe that doctor was talking out of his rear.
http://www.cdc.gov/ncipc/pub-res/tbi...preventing.htm

http://www.biapa.org/site/c.iuLZJbMM...ain_injury.htm

http://depts.washington.edu/hiprc/pr...meteffect.html

And here's a quote from the next one: *It is abundantly clear from the injury prevention research that bicycle helmets reduce the frequency and severity of traumatic brain injuries and death by approx. 85%.*
Here's the link:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servl...Story/lifeMain

I could go on but my fingers are tired.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

All the time, no exceptions. I was side swiped by a car while on my bike when I was 19...I was knocked out for a minute, pretty cut up, and my helmet was cracked. I can only imagine what would have happened if I hadn't been wearing a helmet. Our local sport shop has a wall of broken helmets and busted pads...

Helmets are the rule for us...cycling, climbing, skiing, whetever. It's just part of the equipment.


----------



## mommato5 (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine only ride in our yard (all grass) so no helmet.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbieB* 
My sister had a major head injury from an auto accident in her 20's. I remember talking to the doctor with my Mom and us getting into the subject of helmets. You know what he said? The only thing helmets do is keep your head/face looking good. It does absolutely nothing to prevent damage to your brain. I was really struck by that statement.

I think the doctor was full of it.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Moving to the new family safety forum







My kids do wear helmets, it's the law here in CA!


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

I couldn't really vote, because your choices were too vague. My girls *always* wear a helmet when biking on street or sidewalk. They don't always when riding at a playground or at our house.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkbarMom* 
For those moms that said the helmets did not fit good, I have to stress, a GOOD helmet makes all the difference. Get one that adjusts to fit the head, it usually had a little dial in the back or it squeezes tighter. The helmet shoudl fit snugly without the straps even on yet, that way it does not shift while they are riding. It shoudl also come down on the forehead, not be worn high up like a baseball cap. And always make sure the strap is on to keep the helmet on.









Very good advice, but I'd like to add to that... sometimes an adjustment to the child's hairdo helps, as well. My little girl *LOVES* when I do her hair- one braid, two braids, one ponytail, two ponytails, high braids, low braids, hir bpnytail, low ponytails, etc. When she first got her bike (two years ago), I was finding out that, if I gave her a hairdo, for example, two high ponytails, the bike helmet would not fit and therefore, she would fuss about wearing it (and Hubby would often give in- "Oh, she's just riding down the sidewalk.") Now, on days I know she's gonna be riding her bike, we'll make sure her hair styled low so that the ponytail holder is where it doesn't interfere with the helmet.


----------



## Clarinet (Nov 3, 2005)

We always wear helmets. Adults included. They even wear their helmets when they are in the bike trailer.


----------



## kuhlmom (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes, we ALWAYS wear helmets. My husband and I do too. We also wear them for skiing, scootering, skateboarding, really most everything faster than walking... you can never be too safe (especially with your HEAD).


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I don't think I've seen a kid riding a bike w/o a helmet.


----------



## Robert Goodman (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie3096* 
I equate riding the bike without the helmet to riding in the car without the carseat.

Statistically, though, there's more justific'n for having them wear the helmet in the car than on the bike. Do any of you wear helmets in a car?


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robert Goodman* 
Statistically, though, there's more justific'n for having them wear the helmet in the car than on the bike.

I wonder if that's really true. When you look at crash test footage, what strikes me is head excursion. When the child is in a 5 point harness, it doesn't look like the head is actually striking anything. The kid gets thrown around, and there is obviously stress to/damage to the spine and neck, but you don't see the head smashing up against things the way it would in, say, a bike wreck.
If the kid is in a backless booster in a side impact collision, of course, the head is going to smash against the interior of the car. But in a 5 point harness in a seat with TSIP? I don't think it's that much of an issue. I don't know, but from the videos, that's what it looks like.


----------



## Robert Goodman (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie3096* 
I wonder if that's really true. When you look at crash test footage, what strikes me is head excursion. When the child is in a 5 point harness, it doesn't look like the head is actually striking anything. The kid gets thrown around, and there is obviously stress to/damage to the spine and neck, but you don't see the head smashing up against things the way it would in, say, a bike wreck.

If the kid is in a backless booster in a side impact collision, of course, the head is going to smash against the interior of the car. But in a 5 point harness in a seat with TSIP? I don't think it's that much of an issue. I don't know, but from the videos, that's what it looks like.

I was thinking of children of the 2-wheeler age, too big for car seats. Helmets must make sense or race car drivers wouldn't wear them, even though they use 4-point attachment belts. I'm also thinking of the danger of objects striking the head in a crash. In actual crashes, there are an awful lot of head injuries even with belts.

When I visited my sister in Calif. in 1990, I thought the pattern of helmet wearing by my niece & nephew were laughable. They put on helmets to bicycle or tricycle, even though they went slower than I walked, and with their heads closer to the ground than mine, or to roller skate (ditto). But they took them off at the playground to use monkey bars, etc., where I thought their chance of head injury was far greater and need for peripheral vision less. And no, they didn't wear them in the car or on the stairs either.

I also question the value of hard helmets in American football.

Robert


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Yet another reason why I so dread the day when my daughter gets too big for her carseat! Maybe I will put a helmet on her...that's an idea...


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

My older son is a racing cyclist and it is MANDATORY for USCF racers in the race and on the race grounds to wear them. Like mamapoppins mentioned, it makes my blood boil when they don't.

I've seen many high-speed bike crashes and the helmets do work. Our kids all wear helmets on anything wheeled, as do DH and I. I won't ride my bike 5 feet without a helmet.


----------



## Robert Goodman (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarenEMT* 
Our kids all wear helmets on anything wheeled, as do DH and I.

Including cars & buses?


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarenEMT* 
My older son is a racing cyclist and it is MANDATORY for USCF racers in the race and on the race grounds to wear them. Like mamapoppins mentioned, it makes my blood boil when they don't.

I've seen many high-speed bike crashes and the helmets do work.

But, that's high-speed. My brother used to race - he could go 50 miles an hour in the right conditions. Hell yeah, he needed a helmet. My daughter piddling around a playground basketball court, no faster than I can jog? Fundamentally different. Now, if she's on the street on the same bike, yeah she wears a helmet - if she is hit by a car and sent flying, it'll be at a speed much faster than she was cycling. She could fall down an embankment instead of straight to the ground. And DD1, now, can actually really cook on the road on her bike - she cracked a helmet hitting a mailbox; dh was behind her, and his cyclometer read 20. But there's no way she'd ever achieve that speed - or encounter those kind of obstacles - on a playground or on the grass in our yard.


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Robert Goodman* 
Including cars & buses?

LOL - sometimes I need a helmet riding in the ambulance!

Anything wheeled and human powered









Actually, the time my head was saved from clonking the pavement was a slow-speed crash. I had to avoid an elderly man pulling out who did not see me. The helmet did not "save my life" in that instance due to the slow speed, but it certainly did save me from a nice bruise and headache.

My son who races is on the autism spectrum - to him things like safety devices are all or nothing. If you let him slide about helmet use one time, then like one of the previous posters mentioned - it will be a huge and ongoing battle.

As far as wearing helmets around bike races, you can be penalized for not wearing your helmet anywhere on the race grounds, including when you are riding up to the entry tent going as slow as you walk.


----------



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

I said rarely but dd is 1 and is only in the bike trailer but still she should wear a helmet







: i know


----------



## Robert Goodman (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KarenEMT* 
LOL

Why? If crash helmets are de rigeur for for you bicycling, why not in the car, where (last I checked) 50% of head injuries occur? And why not on stairs?


----------

